# Seca severa em Portugal



## iceworld (14 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/080213Seca+severa+em+Portugal.htm


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

seca severa no Sul!!!!
com as previsões de chuva a partir de domingo a seca ainda se afoga


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

Antártida - Os efeitos do aquecimento global do planeta são cada vez mais evidentes. Na imagem é possível observar o degelo cada vez mais evidente no território antárctico australiano.

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9013961/400x330

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9013973/400x330

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9013943/400x330

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9013991/400x330

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9014010/400x330

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/9014030/400x330


Esta notícia da Tvi está muito pouco fundamentada
Escrevem um pequeno e alarmante texto e depois colocam umas fotos como se as pessoas tivessem a noção daqueles sítios antes do dito degelo


----------

